# je vais me démerder tout seul



## jaja

pourriez vous me dire comment je pourrez dire en anglais
je vais me démerder toute seul
(je sais que c'est un peu vulgaire mais j'aimerais savoir)


----------



## shibuya

jaja said:


> pourriez vous me dire comment je pourrais dire en anglais



I'll take care of it myself
Don't bother, I'll manage alone

depending on the context, but they are both colloquial


----------



## bourdette1

J'ai entendu qu'un non-francophone n'utiliserait pas cette phrase idiomatique, ça veut dire le verbe démerder.  Est-ce j'ai raison?  Je crois que nous, les non-francophonies, devrions employer le verbe se débrouiller.


----------



## wildan1

Il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas utiliser _se démerder _si on est conscient du contexte où il est acceptable -- et surtout pas acceptable -- de l'utiliser.

C'est vrai que dans le doute, il vaut mieux dire _se débrouiller._


----------



## joelooc

un juste milieu entre le neutre se débrouiller et le potentiellemnt vulgaire se démerder est:
*se dépatouiller *: CNRTL:_Fam._ Se tirer d'une situation embarrassante dans laquelle on s'est embourbé. Synon. _*se dépêtrer*_ :


----------



## bourdette1

Merci à tous.  J'ai noté les nouveaux verbes <se dépatouiller et se dépêtrer> dans mon cahier.  Après avoir étudié le français pendant quatre ans il y a tant de verbes d'apprendre.


----------



## Esperluète

A noter également, l'expression (très utilisée) « système D » (pratiquer le système d, avoir recours au système d, etc.) qui signifie la même chose : se débrouiller.

System D - Wikipedia


----------



## DEHER

Se démerder, se débrouiller tout(e) seul (e) *= to fend for oneself...*


----------



## behavebabyyeah

In English, I would say, I'll sort myself out


----------



## sound shift

Ça dépend. Si la personne a "merdé" et qu'elle cherche à se démerder, "fend for oneself" n'est pas l'expression à employer, car elle signifie "voler de ses propres ailes." Je dirais "I'll sort this/things out".


----------



## DEHER

My attempt of translation was more in a context of "se débrouiller"...


----------



## sound shift

I see.  Does that mean that the difference between "se démerder" and "se débrouiller" is a difference in meaning as well as a difference of register?


----------



## LART01

Hi
No
No difference in meaning at all


----------



## behavebabyyeah

Just context


----------



## DEHER

"Se démerder" is more colloquial, even somewhat crude or coarse...


----------



## wildan1

DEHER said:


> se débrouiller tout(e) seul (e) *= to fend for oneself...*





DEHER said:


> My attempt of translation was more in a context of "se débrouiller"...


But _to fend for oneself _is of a fairly formal register; less commonly said than _se débrouiller_ in French, which is more similar to saying _I can do this/handle this on my own, I can work this out by myself._


----------



## JClaudeK

Just for fun: 





Source: Définition de : se démerder / Bob | ABC de la langue française


----------



## sound shift




----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

behavebabyyeah said:


> In English, I would say, I'll sort myself out



I'd probably say "I'll sort it out (by) myself."


----------



## behavebabyyeah

True, but people do say 'I'll sort myself out' which is closer to 'Je vais me démerder tout seul', as far as register is concerned.
Your suggestion is more elegant of course.


----------



## wildan1

behavebabyyeah said:


> but people do say 'I'll sort myself out'


Yes, but the expression (at least to me) has quite a different meaning--to figure out the problems I currently have (anger, addiction, laziness, etc.) and be strict with myself in finding a way to improve.

sort myself out


----------



## guillaume de manzac m

If you want to use "get out of this shit(hole) on my own/by myself", it is possible but much more vulgar than the same in French.

It's therefore less common to hear someone say "I'm really deep in this shit!" or more common: "I've really got myself into the shit over this problem.".


----------



## behavebabyyeah

I know, your suggestions are more accurate.
But my husband always says 'I'll sort myself out' when he means 'Je vais me démerder tout seul'. Go figure.


----------



## joelooc

guillaume de manzac m said:


> If you want to use "get out of this shit(hole) on my own/by myself", it is possible but much more vulgar than the same in French.


How can you get more vulgar than "se démerder"?! The fact that it is more widely used by people doesn't make it more refined. I use it myself quite often while being well aware that it is more than vulgar.   It verges on obscene. So, what; if you are into swearing you might as well go all the way.


----------



## pointvirgule

joelooc said:


> How can you get more vulgar than "se démerder"?!


It's hardly vulgar at all; it's simply colloquial, everyday language.
_I'll manage on my own _is fine for an equivalent.


----------



## guillaume de manzac m

I think it is easy to accept merde/shit in modern English and USA English but the older generation still frown on it.
However in a metaphorical usage it is quite possible to use "shit" instead of "mess"  ----- e.g. "Don't worry! I was the one who got us into this shit; so I'll get us out of it."  .....   and to be "in the shit up to your neck" is very graphic ....... still not polite but .....


----------



## wildan1

guillaume de manzac m said:


> "get out of this shit(hole) on my own/by myself


Mmm... _Get out of this shit_ likely refers to a problem or situation (I would probably say _mess_ or_ shitty mess_ instead); but in AE get _out of this shit-hole _would only refer to a place (an unpleasant town or city) rather than a situation.


----------



## La Maudite Anglaise

The word shit is much stronger and more offensive in the UK than in North America. 
And here in Quebec people use _fuck _all the time when speaking French which is rather shocking for anglophones. But in French I think it is heard as less strong than the older crisse, simonac, tabernac, câlisse etc.


----------



## Aristide

guillaume de manzac m said:


> I think it is easy to accept merde/shit in modern English and USA English but the older generation still frown on it.


On peut dire la même chose de "se démerder".
Certains jureront que tout le monde emploie ce genre d'expression semi-vulgaire, alors que pas mal de gens ne le font jamais.


----------

